# Titan Powrtex 1200



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

Has any of you guys ever attempted to repair this machine on your own?

After only 500 gallons it broke on me. I opened the cylinder to find out the piston pin was broken, don't know if there is more damage to other parts. I was surprised because that pin is a pretty thick piece of steel, for that to break it must take a lot of power, I wonder why the machine didn't shut itself off since it has a sensor that would shut it off in the event it's not wrking properly.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

What type of materials and guns have you been using?


----------



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

I've used knockdown finish by litex *CTS 1000 *about 500 gallons. And about 3/4 of a bucket of joint compound, that's when it broke.
Used the gun that came with it S-3 with and without Splatter Nozzle


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The only thing I think that happened is when you run out of that heavy material that big 2.4 dc motor just beats it up and the connecting pin is the weakest link.

I would do my best to keep in material.


----------



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

robladd said:


> The only thing I think that happened is when you run out of that heavy material that big 2.4 dc motor just beats it up and the connecting pin is the weakest link.
> 
> I would do my best to keep in material.


Not sure if I understand this correctly. Do you mean it breaks when it runs without material? It happened while spraying compound.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I believe it weakened the pin. 

I don't know if you replaced it yet but some thing you could do is take the pin to a machine shop and have them make you 1 in a higher grade material.


----------



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

*Update*

Called Titan they told me it has a 4 year warranty do brought it at a certified shop. Will see what happens.


----------

